# Casting



## denny (Sep 20, 2016)

Good morning.   Does anyone know of a place to buy real camo(hunters)  pics
that can be small enough to wrap tubes with. I have customers that really like that look instead of the usual ones.  Maybe it can't be done,  but got to ask.
Thanks.   and have a good day!!     Denny


----------



## jimm1 (Sep 20, 2016)

denny said:


> Good morning.   Does anyone know of a place to buy real camo(hunters)  pics
> that can be small enough to wrap tubes with. I have customers that really like that look instead of the usual ones.  Maybe it can't be done,  but got to ask.
> Thanks.   and have a good day!!     Denny



Check out Robert Kulp here on IAP. RobertKulpCreations.com


----------



## robertkulp (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks Jim.


----------



## SSobel (Sep 27, 2016)

View in Gallery



denny said:


> Good morning.   Does anyone know of a place to buy real camo(hunters)  pics
> that can be small enough to wrap tubes with. I have customers that really like that look instead of the usual ones.  Maybe it can't be done,  but got to ask.
> Thanks.   and have a good day!!     Denny



Here's a thought. I have wrapped tubes with actual material. These pens are from Navy Uniforms. I'm sure you could get a "Real Tree" t-shirt and wrap the tube with that. I hade to make these on the fat side because of the anchors underneath, but if you're just wrapping with material, it might look pretty cool!


----------



## robertkulp (Sep 27, 2016)

Most of the Realtree Camo cloth has the pattern printed too large to look good on a pen blank. It can be done, but it just doesn't look quite right.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 28, 2016)

Google photos is your friend.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Oct 3, 2016)

You could copy a picture and shrink it to fit the tube. Don't cut the seam on a straight line and use a pencil to color the white ede of the paper. It should look good but not the same as cloth.


----------



## Catski1 (Dec 23, 2016)

I'd second the use of cloth glued to the tubes. I haven't made any Camo ones but I have done a few with Washi/Chiyogami origami papers which had patterns I really loved.  I know it might be a challenge but keep a lookout for shirts or uniforms that have the pattern you like. And as Kenny mentioned printing out a pic you've sized correctly would work too. Maybe even try with old school film and photo paper where you could choose both matte and glossy paper to achieve the exact look you desire.  Good luck. Cheers.


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 23, 2016)

I was recommended long ago to use Arrow shafts.  They can be found in different diameters close to 7mm or 10mm, and already have the printing on them.  Cast them in clear resin and your done.


----------



## eharri446 (Dec 23, 2016)

Try camo clothing made for children. It may have a smaller pattern than those for adults.


----------



## JohnU (Dec 23, 2016)

I've used fabric and actual pictures of camo clothing I cut out of catalogs. The only problem with the pictures was they weren't big enough for anything over 8mm tubes. I've also used cupcake papers. I found them at hobby lobby. They make regular and small sizes.  I turned them upside down, misted them with water and ironed them flat to glue to tube.  I didn't cast over them but instead built a CA finish over them. Casting would prob work as long as you sealed them or CA them first so they don't fall apart in the resin.  Here's the bolt action I did with a cupcake wrapper. Good luck!


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Dec 23, 2016)

REALTREE Camo.

Les


----------



## robertkulp (Dec 23, 2016)

rd_ab_penman said:


> REALTREE Camo.
> 
> Les



Those look great, Les. The Realtree® Camo really goes well with the Lever Action's hardware.


----------



## Flush1974 (Jan 19, 2017)

Good Day,

Is anyone trying:
 HYDROGRAPHIC WATER TRANSFER HYDRO DIP HYDRODIP FILM TREE CAMO CAMOUFLAGE PRINT 

HYDROGRAPHIC WATER TRANSFER HYDRO DIP HYDRODIP FILM TREE CAMO CAMOUFLAGE PRINT | eBay

I have purchased some flag film but haven't taken the time to dip some tubes. There are hundreds of styles and you can even custom order graphic designs.  The prices seem really reasonable and it's something that can be done at home.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1l8A4yEyuA8

Just a thought.


----------



## robertkulp (Jan 21, 2017)

I would think that the water film is really for objects larger than pen tubes. Plus, thats a whole lot of work for one tube, let alone, dozens or hundreds. It's really a whole lot easier just to print the labels and cast them.


----------



## Flush1974 (Jan 21, 2017)

I would string 15-20 tubes at a time on like a dowel or clothes hanger and dip them at once.  It should only take 15 minutes to set up and 10 seconds to dip.


----------



## Pappi (Jan 24, 2017)

*Customizing Decals*

I have printed many pics off the internet for my pen decals. I am using inkjet water slide and sometimes they some of the details in the pics come out blurry. I see some of the pics are coming looking good so I am wondering what I am doing wrong. I changed how the decal is printed and it does help sometimes but I think the pics have to much detail to them and this is what is causing this blurry issue on them. Does anyone have an idea on what I doing wrong?


----------



## Flush1974 (Jan 24, 2017)

Pappi said:


> I have printed many pics off the internet for my pen decals. I am using inkjet water slide and sometimes they some of the details in the pics come out blurry. I see some of the pics are coming looking good so I am wondering what I am doing wrong. I changed how the decal is printed and it does help sometimes but I think the pics have to much detail to them and this is what is causing this blurry issue on them. Does anyone have an idea on what I doing wrong?



Pappi,

I do a lot of model aircraft decals from scratch.  I've found the laser printer does a phenomenal job of printing decals.  I do find issues when printing on white decal paper if you are trying to put a decal on something else.  There are some ways around it.  As for the question "what if I don't have a laser printer?"  Kinkos or Office Depot will hook you up for a nominal fee, just bring your decal paper with you and ensure you buy the laser printer paper.


----------



## x31korps (Jan 12, 2019)

SSobel said:


> View in Gallery
> 
> Here's a thought. I have wrapped tubes with actual material. These pens are from Navy Uniforms. I'm sure you could get a "Real Tree" t-shirt and wrap the tube with that. I hade to make these on the fat side because of the anchors underneath, but if you're just wrapping with material, it might look pretty cool!



As a retired Marine I love this. However, I was thinking patches would be slimmer. I have people asking me to make rank/chevron pens from all the services. Been trying to think of how to get it done.


----------



## robertkulp (Jan 12, 2019)

x31korps said:


> As a retired Marine I love this. However, I was thinking patches would be slimmer. I have people asking me to make rank/chevron pens from all the services. Been trying to think of how to get it done.



For rank and service medal pens, just do a label cast. They're very popular and great sellers.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Jan 12, 2019)

Couldn't you scan a piece of the camo as large as possible them resize the image as needed thereby maintaining the pattern and print ratio on the smaller image and print onto weather proof label paper.


----------



## magpens (Jan 22, 2019)

You might find pen blanks related to the armed services at WoodnWhimsies.com


BTW ... Welcome to IAP !!!







x31korps said:


> SSobel said:
> 
> 
> > View in gallery
> ...


----------

